# FEAR 3, Collectors Edition, NEU - mit Figur, Comic und exklusiver InGame Waffe



## walhalla1 (19. August 2011)

Biete hier 1x Fear 3 als Collector's Edition für die PS3 an

Inhalt lt. eines gewissen Magazins namens PC-Games 
"Mit dabei ist neben einem Comic auch eine 178 Millimeter große Sammelfigur. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Modell der Spielfigur Alma, Mutter des Protagonisten. Im dritten Teil von Fear wird sie schwanger dargestellt, dementsprechend hat auch die Sammelfigur einen dicken Bauch, der im Dunkeln leuchten kann. Im Spiel selber wird Käufern der Sammeledition eine exklusive Waffe namens The Hammer zur Auswahl stehen."

Das Spiel bzw. die Collector's Edition ist noch unbenutzt und sogar noch in der Folie eingeschweißt!

Preis VHB 45 € (Neupreis war 69,99)


----------

